# testing system components for proper function



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

I build computers on a regular basis. I usually have good luck at having my systems work fine, but in some cases I want to be absolutely sure that ALL my new components are working properly. 

Is there any sofware that can test all my components, making sure they are up to spec.?? this will help me grately, so I know, that if later down the road that if a computer I put together gets "issues" after a customer installs a game that its not my computer but a conflict with the game (not any faulty MOBO,PSU, video card, etc.)


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is a good idea when you first build a system to go into the BIOS and check your temps and voltages. Make sure everything is within spec.

Then, I would run Memtest86 from my sig (also on UBCD) and check the memory (do about 5 pases). Finally, once Windows is installed, download SpeedFan from my sig below and go to the *SMART* tab. Select your drive there and click *Perform an in-depth online analysis on this drive*. Make sure SMART is reporting back everything as OK.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Prime95's torture test will test cpu,ram,psu, motherboard and heatrelated problems. It does not test hdd's or video cards.

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm

3DMark05 is a bench marking program for video cards and is does stress test them.

http://majorgeeks.com/3DMark05_d4376.html

Memtest86, I use this to check ram before even installing the OS

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you have an ATI Card, run an artifact test using ATI Tray tools from my sig.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

rthdribl is another good program for testing graphics.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

Jesus! thanks guys. I heard about those programs, but I wasn't sure if it was for general use like that. I thought it was for OCing.

What about a HDD test???
I never used those programs, how do I know if my components are "in spec"?? does it tell me that?? I know that most of those programs give you a number value. do they also tell you if its a good component???

Thanks again I'll get to downloading those programs!!


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

Doby said:


> Prime95's torture test will test cpu,ram,psu, motherboard and heatrelated problems. It does not test hdd's or video cards.
> 
> http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm
> 
> ...




okay a few dumb questions...

1) I read about prime95 from the link above. why does it have to "connect to a server" when it runs??? (step 3) It also says that I take up to a month??? to run a full test?? WTH!!! Oh and it says that I runs on a pentium system?? what about AMD procs??

2)I have no idea how to use memtest 86. I thought that I had to run it from windows??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Prime95 is part of GIMPS which is a distributed computing program. You don't have to sign up. You just run the Torture Test (preferably balanced) for at least an hour.

As for Memtest86 (also on UBCD which is useful), you boot off it.

Did you see the info I posted on checking the SMART status of the hard disk?


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks, I see it now!!

what does UBCD stand for? 

God, I know I really sound like a noob now:4-sulk:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Ultimate Boot CD. A really good CD to keep around with a ton of diagnostics that will come in handy.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

UBCD also has prime and memtest on it along with alot of hdd manufactures utilities, every tech needs one in there tool box


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

okay....how do I make one?? just put those utilites on it, and select it in the bios to boot from CD??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Burn the ISO using ISO recorder available from the link for free. Once you have the ISO downloaded and ISO recorder installed, right click on the ISO file and select *Copy to CD*.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Burn the ISO using ISO recorder available from the link for free. Once you have the ISO downloaded and ISO recorder installed, right click on the ISO file and select *Copy to CD*.


Do I have to use that program?? cause I have Sonic record now on my laptop, it seems to work well buring my other ISO's


with reference to my previous question, I guess setting the CD to be first boot instead of HDD is the way to boot from it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can use that then.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

[QUOTEwith reference to my previous question, I guess setting the CD to be first boot instead of HDD is the way to boot from it? ][/QUOTE]

Yes thats correct


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks guys!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Any other questions?


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Matt, I checked out the UBCD link in your sig there. Can I download that ISO image from major geek.com (whick then links it to ultimatebootcd.com/downloads) whould that have all the testing stuff that I need on it (like memtest86, prime95 etc)??


err.... I checked it out and it has a whole schwack load of tools on it, its version 4.11. 

Im downloading it from http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html. then from the ftp site ausgamers.com (heres the link; http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/28473). 

I hope that is a good site.

Oh and Im getting the ISO, not the exe.

Thanks for your help guys, I'm sure I'll be posting back, to get help on how to actually use this stuff. and what the test results mean (unless its a pass/fail)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You might want to get the Zip because it is a smaller file. It has both Prime95 and Memtest86.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

I have cable modem, it didnt take long....20 min


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats good. Most every diagnostic utility you will need is on that CD.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

okay I got the cd running. I have no idea how to or what HDD test applications I should run. There are a bunch of differnt test, depending on what HDD you have. Am I right to assume to run the proper one (brand) for my HDD I wish to test.

under the CPU diagnostic testing tab; I run the programs and it installs stuff and what not (in DOS format) once that is done, then what?? does it make a file in windows that lists the CPU specs??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You have to run the one that corresponds to your hard disk manufacturer. SpeedFan also has a SMART analysis utility.

To get the CPU specs, I would look at PC Wizard or CPU-Z. To test the CPU, do Prime95.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

heh, I just got and used PC wizard, its awesome. 

Thanks Matt, I appreciate your help.

One more question; then what use are those CPU diagnosis tools usefull for then?? why are they even on there? I guess it was what they "USED" back in the day before all the windows based programs....


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Not sure actually. They have to run in DOS mode because there is no GUI or graphics drivers. It is not really an operating system which is why you can't have something like Everest on there.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

ohhhhh.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Any more questions?


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, I got 3dmark05 installed and I ran it. I got 2 error messages the first on was when I asked it to run the test (seemed to freeze) the message is as follows;

IDirect 3D Device 9:: Present failed: Device lost (D3DERR_DEVICELOST)

this seems to go away after I rebooted. I restared the program and it ran for a bit then I got this message after it froze the test;

Idirect 3D Device 9:: Present Failed: Ran out of memory (E_out of memory)

what does this mea?? did my video card fail the test??

Somebackground on why I'm testing this specific computer.

I was gettin BSOD and alot memory.dll errors. see link below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...ck-size-435-38ab-dosent-seem-sane-179393.html


I have gotten the BSOD and recoreded what It said but the guy wasn't carefull in writing down the "O" and "0" so I have to get the screen again. any who I'll post that in the link above. ( it said something about my videodrivers -need to update, and memory cache in the BIOS)

So in short, did my video card fail the test?? do I need to RMA it??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What video card is it?

Reinstalling the drivers to the latest or a stable version might fix it.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

XFX 8600 GTS 256MB

I ran memtest86 and its showing a LOT of errors reported, particularly on test #7, I dont know from which stick or even if I can find that out. If there are errors found (on standard scan) am I to assume that the stick is faulty??...this would explain alot of the issues I've been having.

oh and how long does it take to run memtest86?? so far its been 2 hours!!???


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Please post the system specs of this particular system.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

oh sorry.. its in the link to the other thread I listed

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...ck-size-435-38ab-dosent-seem-sane-179393.html


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I will post in your other thread.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks


----------

